# looking for a peacock/large mouth bass lakes, around stuart, hobe sound, st lucie area



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to go for peacock bass around the stuart fl area.

if anyone knows any lakes around stuart that would be AWESOME!

also wouldnt mind a great lake for largemouths


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive lived/fished stuart all my life and havent caught a peacock here. To the best of my knowledge the farthest north they are is S Palm beach.. We do got some largemouths tho!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you live in the area?


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Ya need to come south a bit to get into some Peas'


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Cut Runner speaks the truth, I second his opinion. Plus, the cold fronts of the last 2 years might have knocked any out that made it north of PBC

-T


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

yah i live in stuart, sometimes


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Logan- lets go fish!!


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm down, but im only here part time, I'm about to leave for fort brag NC


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Btw guys, went for just got back from largemouth fishing.
Starting from 7am-12 

Never fished the lake, all guesses.
Went through hell trying to fish it, trying to get through thorn bushes, stepping in fire ant piles, and with snakes left and right of me.

at first it was slow, but then once we hit the right spot it picked up and we got over 30, catching 1 on every 3 casts.

Its like the lake has never heard of spinner baits!
It was amazing! although most being less than a pound we ended with 4 that were 2.5+!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I got a lake in palm city.. Right conditions 5-10 pd every cast.. I honestly haven caught a small one yet


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

wow i am officially jealous. You live on it? Ever try fly fishing for them?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Let me re phrase "know of" lol and yea i throw a fly every once a while


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

are they the lakes in the martin country club?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nah those ones arent that good. Go in palm city. On berry st opposite of stuart fine foods plaza and folow it all the way down till you see some lakes on the right. (be stealthy)


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

ahah if i get the time, Gotta pack!

But i tried that martin club lakes and caught 2 4lbers in an 1 hour

arent the best, arent the worst


ALSO----- Which direction are you going when your finding the lakes? Are they in a neighborhood?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats not bad, im honestly no freshwater expert at all.. I just go there in the summer, morning or dusk with a spinner, or any flashy gold lure. Sometimes take my 4wt. Oh there is a baby tarpon in it but i rarely see and never caught him


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Nah those ones arent that good. Go in palm city. On berry st opposite of stuart fine foods plaza and folow it all the way down till you see some lakes on the right. (be stealthy)


CR, lemme know next time you're heading out, would love to get a few casts in with ya. That's in my backyard.

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Alrigt tom, i'll let ya know. Its been a while since i fished the fresh. When r we takin that seevee out?


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> Thats not bad, im honestly no freshwater expert at all.. I just go there in the summer, morning or dusk with a spinner, or any flashy gold lure. Sometimes take my 4wt.  Oh there is a baby tarpon in it but i rarely see and never caught him



I know a lake with Tarpon and snook in them, during the summer. If i have the time i'll just drive by it, is it the one on those golf courses, I mean which direction are you going on berry street?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Alrigt tom, i'll let ya know. Its been a while since i fished the fresh. When r we takin that seevee out?


Man we need two things; a little more bait offshore to pick things up a bit and some calmer seas. Spent the last few days out there, few sails and had to work for them. 

Been rougher than snot out too. 

Lotsa bait in the river though, bunker are everywhere. 

-T


----------

